# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Zhdukje e temave

## Renea

Sesht hera e par qe temat qe i hapi zhduken nga forumi ne menyren e njejt :

E hapi temen tek *aktualitete shoqerore* ose *problematika nderkombtare* , ndersa prej andej dikush e transferon temen tek *toleranca fetare* , ndersa pasta tema fshihet prej aty sepse normalisht se ka vendin aty.

Pyetjet : 1.Kush i ben kto lojra 
               2. Si esht e mundur qe nje lajm te cilin e kan dhen shumica e mediumeve ne bot mos te ket vend ne FSH ?

----------


## fegi

edhe Mua shume tema e postime mi kan zhdukur se di pse

----------


## ILMGAP

Noshta pse sia vlejn ose te pakten sdun konfrontime me te medha ne forum.

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Ajo tema që ju po flisni po e dijë shum mirë cila është por me të vërtet nuk ja vlen të lexohet e të diskutohet e të futet urrejtje mes njëri tjetërit duke u shar në forum jo musliman nuk bëjn kështu jo katoliket nuk bëjn kshtu. 

Me fillu sa bomba hudhet në Irak/Afganisatn e vrahen ka 100 persona në ditë me hap tema e me i sha ata nuk na del as forumi! Prandaj leni këto gjëra përderisa kjo nuk ndodh në vendin tonë

Na plasi fort neve për atë Imamin e Kishes në Irland që e paska asish një femij! Shif ti imamat e kishave shqiptare e ca ndodh jasht kufijëve të vendit tonë ishalla dixhen!

p.s Ju nuk i hapni temat me arsye se ju vjen keq por gëzoheni se e bëri një katolik/musliman në përgjithesi po flas._

----------


## Matrix

Ate teme e hodha une ne kosh sepse mund te qendronte kudo tjeter vecse jo tek Toleranca Fetare. Shpresoj ne mirekuptimin tuaj. Ne jena shqiptar dhe nuk ka c'na duhet se c'ben nje X prift ne Irlande apo nje Y hoxhe ne Irak. 

Me rast se do ndodhte ne Shqiperi dicka e tille, atehere po

----------


## Renea

> Ate teme e hodha une ne kosh sepse mund te qendronte kudo tjeter vecse jo tek Toleranca Fetare. Shpresoj ne mirekuptimin tuaj. Ne jena shqiptar dhe nuk ka c'na duhet se c'ben nje X prift ne Irlande apo nje Y hoxhe ne Irak. 
> 
> Me rast se do ndodhte ne Shqiperi dicka e tille, atehere po


Gjithsesi , ske mendu dy her per ta zhduk ate tem .

Ate tem se kam hap tek toleranca fetare , por dikush tjeter e ka sjell aty , ju si moderator duhet te keni rregull se si te punoni ne ket forum , e jo 10 moderator , 10 rregulla te ndryshme te veprimit.

Ne vend se ta fshije ate tem , do te ishte mir ta transferoje tek : Aktualitete shoqerore ose ne ndonje nenforum tjeter.

----------


## Matrix

Edhe ti duhet te mendohesh dy here para se te hapesh nje teme. Pyet njehere: Ku dua te arrij une me kete teme? I sherbej shoqerise ku une bej pjese, apo thjesht nxit percarje dhe urrejtje?

Mua nuk me intereson se si perfundoi ajo teme tek Toleranca Fetare. Per me teper, nqs moderatoret e forumit *Aktualitete Shoqerore* nuk e konsideruan te denje per ate nen-forum, si pret qe une ta konsideroj te denje per *Tolerancen Fetare*? Ndaj i bie qe vendi me i mire per keto lloj temash eshte vetem Koshi i Plehrave.

----------

